# help ID this



## rich f (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello all, new member here. I bought this stove for $25 and want to get some info on it. All I know is its a Hearth Craft. Anyone have any other info? Id like to see if it had fire brick at one time and where I can find some parts for it. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2013)

Since you didn't post a picture I can just guess. The only Hearth Craft Stoves I have seen are the old Franklin Fireplace style stoves made in Spain that were sold back in the seventies. Those are cast iron and did not have firebrick.


----------



## rich f (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah i tried to upload one when I posted but it didn't go thru I guess. I'll try again.


----------



## rich f (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe this time lol. Sorry.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep an old "Franklin". That was my first wood stove and I would never allow one in a house I am sleeping in again. Almost impossible to control and not safety tested or listed. 

To answer your question, no firebricks.


----------



## rich f (Sep 22, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the insight. Perhaps I'll keep looking. I was going to use it in my garage but my dog stays in there overnight and I work overnight so maybe this won't be so good for that. Thanks!


----------

